# First time making a plastic canvas fursuit head



## cyborgparanoia (Mar 3, 2013)

I made the base of my head out of plastic canvas. My question is, must I foam it now? Or can I go right ahead and add some fur?


----------



## Dokid (Mar 3, 2013)

If you add fur to it now it'll feel wierd (as there will be holes and it won't feel like there's something there) and it'll have no shape. So you'll need to foam it. Pictures would also help us help you.


----------



## cyborgparanoia (Mar 3, 2013)

I put up some pictures...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10050506/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10050478/


----------



## Dokid (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay so I'm guessing that it's a cat? What I suggest is don't try to shape it with canvas. It won't look nice or anything. Take some thick upholstery foam and glue it on there and attach it to give it shape. 

Here's what I mean

http://www.matrices.net/matricessuit.asp

and here's another picture


----------



## cyborgparanoia (Mar 3, 2013)

So should I attach the foam right on the design I have now? Or should I make parts like the muzzle shorter to leave room to shape it with foam?


----------



## Dokid (Mar 3, 2013)

cyborgparanoia said:


> So should I attach the foam right on the design I have now? Or should I make parts like the muzzle shorter to leave room to shape it with foam?



I think you should add foam to the design you have now. Your muzzle seems a bit wide though (like top bottom not side to side). 

But that's just my preference. The design you have now looks sturdy so I would just add foam.


----------



## cyborgparanoia (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the advice


----------

